

Show HN: Nutritious meal delivery for bodybuilders - manojdv
http://www.fuel.build

======
richardbrevig
I really like the idea. As much as I try to batch process my food, it's a lot
of work and really annoying. MyFitFoods is a bit outside of my price range. I
know I can eat very inexpensively if I do the work myself.

However, I'm not a dietitian nor a nutritionist, but the "zero carb"
components scare me. From the first page I got the impression this was for
body builders and people trying to get in shape (hypertrophy). Maybe there is
a trend I don't know about...I know people do really weird things right before
a competition. I'm not a body building competitor. My point: make sure you're
providing the right diet to the right audience. Is this an Adkins alternative
or what?

I'm pretty sure the guy you have on your main page, shirtless, eats his fare
share of carbs.

For your marketing purposes: I work-out 1-3 times a week. Previously took the
national personal training program for personal education. Have studied,
accredited: nutrition, anatomy and physiology, pathophysiology, and
pharmacology.

~~~
csentropy
Thanks a lot for your feedback. All great points, well made.

------
dalacv
Nice site and idea. I think this will hit a chord with a lot of people right
now who are looking to save time and effort but still want to eat right. The
second two images of food didn't load the same as the first two. I couldn't
tell what they were.

~~~
manojdv
Thanks dalacv. We are still refining the product but wanted to get some early
feedback. I appreciate the response

------
bjones53
Interesting concept. How did you come up with your price points? I know you
are using images, but I'd like to see more details about the weekly meal
plans.

~~~
manojdv
Thanks for the encouragement. The price is based on market research combined
with product costs.

~~~
bjones53
Where are you looking to rollout?

~~~
manojdv
Bay Area first

